# Best headphones / stereo to listen..



## Fan66 (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi all:

I currently live in an apartment. I use an iPod to listen to my classical music. But, my headphones are real cheap. I know I need new ones. But, what kind? I do not like the in ear with rubber tips. But, do not like big bulky ones that are uncomfortable or make my ears sweat? Any recommendations?

**Also, I would really like to be able to listen w/o headphones at all. But, knowing I cannot blast my music, because I live in an apartment, what would be a good option? Some sort of shelf system? I want to hear glorious clear sounds w/o headphones. 

Appreciate comments.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Did you check out this :

http://www.talkclassical.com/hi-fi/


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

Fan66 said:


> Hi all:
> 
> I currently live in an apartment. I use an iPod to listen to my classical music. But, my headphones are real cheap. I know I need new ones. But, what kind? I do not like the in ear with rubber tips. But, do not like big bulky ones that are uncomfortable or make my ears sweat? Any recommendations?
> 
> ...


Some ideas:

1) Use a dynamic range compressor so the loud parts aren't so loud - or the silent parts aren't so silent so you can listen to music at a lower volume level from speakers and not end up annoying your neighbours so easily.

2) If that's not an option for some reason, new generations of around-the-ear headphones tend to be very light and comfortable, the kinds you can get from big electronics stores. Get bluetooth empowered for mobility, almost like listening via speakers except better because you can move without spoiling the stereo image (not that there's much to spoil when listening via headphones, to be honest).

3) Clarity will be better via headphones, I mean especially contrapuntal clarity. Hifiman and some other hi-fi brands have models that are around-the-ear but also breathe well and aren't necessarily all that expensive either, if for some reason you have issues with the kinds of headphones alluded to in (2).


----------



## msr13 (Jan 7, 2017)

With regard to headphones... do you have a budget in mind?

I travel a lot, and I also like to sit in cafes while working, so for me, I need to balance comfort as well as sound quality. I finally settled on VMODA.

https://smile.amazon.com/V-MODA-Cro...?ie=UTF8&qid=1485225628&sr=8-5&keywords=vmoda

I'm not an audiophile, but Rachmaninov and Shostakovich sound magnificent to me through them. í ½í¸ And more importantly, I can wear them happily for hours without discomfort.


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

What's your budget? Do you prefer open back (bigger soundstage, but the down side is it lets in sound) or closed-back headphones (smaller soundstage but shuts out the outside world---what most people think of as "headphones")?

For closed-back headphones, the Oppo PM-3 are marvelous and super comfy. They're $399 list but you can often get refurbished ones on Oppo's website for $319 or so with free shipping. I tried out a bunch of closed-back headphones on a variety of classical music and they were by far the best I tried. I also drive them off an iPod and they're terrific. 

For open backs, there have been a lot of specials lately on the HiFiMan 400S for around $200 (I snagged a pair for $169), and it's really quite good and I can wear it for several hours without getting hot and sweaty. They have a very low impedance and don't need a portable amp. Another option is the Massdrop AKG 7XX for $199 if they're currently running a drop--I think they are--which also has excellent sound and is very comfortable to the point of forgetting I have them on, but you'd need a portable amp for that one. I use a Fiio A3 amp for the 7XX, which runs about $60.

I don't have a pair (yet), but one of the headphone gurus at head-fi.org claims that the Beyer Dynamic DT660 is an incredibly good (well, he calls it THE BEST but I don't know about that) headphone for classical music; those are available from Focus Camera on eBay right now for around $79 new (list price is more than double that), if you're thinking a lower budget.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Headphones like other hi-fi components are serious investment if you love music. The ear-bud type may not be perfect for classical music. Close-back are good options, if you do not want to break the bank, NAD VISO HP50 could be a good choice.

https://www.crutchfield.com/p_745VS...a&awnw=g&awcr=47748579745&awdv=c&awug=9016301


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I love my Grado Sr80 headphones. They are open back, very comfortable, and fantastic sound for classical.


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

Per above, also had good experience with Grado and classical music (SR325 model). For long hikes/walking/outdoor, Klipsch Reference S4 earbuds sounded almost as good, surprisingly.


----------



## daisy263 (Feb 10, 2017)

Hi everyone, 

I'm looking for Klipschorn speakers and they've been incredibly hard to find. Mostly because not everyone has heard of them.. Does anyone know where I might find them? (They don't have to be new, secondhand are also fine.

Thankss!
-D


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

daisy263 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm looking for Klipschorn speakers and they've been incredibly hard to find. Mostly because not everyone has heard of them.. Does anyone know where I might find them? (They don't have to be new, secondhand are also fine.
> 
> ...


They have their own website perhaps they have info for wherever your live.


----------

